# Réveil matin et ancien iPod



## Beethoven (31 Mai 2003)

Bonjour!

Je possède un iPod 10Go de la première génération.  Est-il possible (sans être obligé d'acheter un nouveau iPod) de se réveiller avec notre morceau favori?

Au plaisir de vous lire!


----------

